# Anyone ever brought from Thermometers 4 U??



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I made an order with them over a month ago and havent received anything! even tried emailing and havent got any response... anyone got a telephone number for them?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I have ordered a few times from them. The first torder they missed an item, but after using the email form on there site I got a swift apology and the missed item posted to me.

Have you used the email form on the site?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I have ordered a few times from them. The first torder they missed an item, but after using the email form on there site I got a swift apology and the missed item posted to me.
> 
> Have you used the email form on the site?


Yeah, three times and not had an answer! The money cleared from my account at the beginning of the month..how long was delivery for you?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Yeah, three times and not had an answer! The money cleared from my account at the beginning of the month..how long was delivery for you?


Was longer than expected, takes them about a week for me. I have ordered 3 times from them now.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Was longer than expected, takes them about a week for me. I have ordered 3 times from them now.


hmmmm, well I ordered end of Aug, and the money cleared on the 5th of september, but not heard or received anything since so Ive sent them 2 or 3 emails using their form on the site and not had a reply


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> hmmmm, well I ordered end of Aug, and the money cleared on the 5th of september, but not heard or received anything since so Ive sent them 2 or 3 emails using their form on the site and not had a reply


thats pretty bad, sorry I don't have a contact number


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MrMike said:


> thats pretty bad, sorry I don't have a contact number


I wouldnt mind so much but I spent £65! and I need the bloody things lol at the moment Ive got a 4 vivs sharing 2 thermometers just so I can watch the hot ends thought these would have been through at least by last week, Im gonna have to go out tomorrow and get some others seriously pee'd off grr, thanks for your help though MrMike! : victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't help, I got emails from them at work, i'll check for a number tomorrow


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Sorry I couldn't help, I got emails from them at work, i'll check for a number tomorrow


That would be great thanks!! :notworthy:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry , I looked today, but no telephone number, hope you can sort this out.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Sorry , I looked today, but no telephone number, hope you can sort this out.


oh well, nevermind thank you for looking though! :2thumb:most appreciated!
Ill have to just keep trying with the emailing!


----------



## Atheist (Aug 19, 2007)

I looked on thier website yesterday and it was last updated sometime last year, so i decided not to use them, i then searched for the same product on ebay and i got the same item from thermometers 4 U, so i orderd it from ebay as they must of been active to plance the item on ebay. Maybe you could try to get through to them via ebay, you might have a bit more luck. Hope mine arrives now


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Atheist said:


> I looked on thier website yesterday and it was last updated sometime last year, so i decided not to use them, i then searched for the same product on ebay and i got the same item from thermometers 4 U, so i orderd it from ebay as they must of been active to plance the item on ebay. Maybe you could try to get through to them via ebay, you might have a bit more luck. Hope mine arrives now


I've been on the website every day and it has been updated recently as the prices have been going up


----------



## Atheist (Aug 19, 2007)

fair enough, i just looked at the bottom on the webpage and it says "©2007







. Page last updated March 13, 2007" so i thought it had been idle


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

If you paid by credit card claim from the card company or if paypal issue claim through them, looks like they dont reply to anybody on ebay either looking at their feedback!


----------



## Atheist (Aug 19, 2007)

Just to let you know, i have got mine though the other day, so there still alive. good thermometer aswell


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Atheist said:


> Just to let you know, i have got mine though the other day, so there still alive. good thermometer aswell


Just got mine through this morning! phew! at least all is present and correct for my order! fantastic thermometers too, shame about the customer care hey!

Thanks to everyone who replied, I was very close to reporting them, grrr :devil:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Just got mine through this morning! phew! at least all is present and correct for my order! fantastic thermometers too, shame about the customer care hey!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replied, I was very close to reporting them, grrr :devil:


Glad everything has arrived, but I agree, the customer service is rubbish


----------

